# For those who check their own cervix (help!)



## brightonwoman

I have a question for those who do self "internal checks" of whatever sort while pregnant.

I have felt my cervix plenty of times as part of my charting, so I'm familiar with where it is and how it feels etc etc...but when i'm pregnant I can't find it. At first I thought maybe my belly was just too big and I can't reach around it, but I realized that that's not it. My finger is all the way in (sorry if tmi!) and I still can't reach a thing. Is it normal for the cervix to be super super high during pregnancy? I'm 36 wks...I kinda thought I'd be able to feel it by now, as I'd started minimal dilation at this point last time. Does it not move down when it starts dilating? My mw doesn't do internal checks at appointments (which is totally fine with me) but I was hoping to get familiar with my pregnant cervix so that I can check myself during labor... I've tried a variety of positions, from standing and leaning to one foot up on the toilet seat to a full deep yoga squat. Nada.
I know internal checks aren't necessary but I have my reasons, so I'd really appreciate any hints or ideas about what's normal cervically during pregnancy, and how I might be able to feel mine.


----------



## Peace+Hope

so, i'm NO help b/c i can never find mine







, but i wonder if you'd get more help in the birth and beyond subforum or from the specific homebirth crowd? i hated to see your post languishing w/ only views and no responses


----------



## Beppie

I'm sorry if any of this is TMI. This is what I think (I could be wrong). I have often checked my cervix prior to pregnancy as part of fertility awareness, etc., and then it was easy to find because it felt like the "tip of your nose," kind of hard if you KWIM. (Although it would change throughout the cycle, etc.)

What I have found now (I'm also 36 weeks pregnant) is that it's hard to find only because it has become SO soft, it almost feels no different from its surroundings. I've read somewhere, too, that as the cervix ripens closer to delivery, it becomes soft (like lips are soft), not hard (like tip of your nose). Does this help any? I wonder if anyone else has other helpful information on this. I'm definitely not super experienced in this matter. This is the first pregnancy where I've checked my cervix.


----------



## aramat

I can't remember if I tried checking in my last two pregnancies, and I'm only 22 weeks right now and still able to find it easily, but I've read here on MDC that a lot of women in late pregnancy were having an impossible time finding their cervix (cervixes? cervices?). It's a total bummer, but at least you know that cervical dilation isn't the only way to measure your progress in labor anyway.

As for position, I think it tends to move forward before dilating, but not down? Pretty sure it goes up as it dilates--thins out, opens wide, and sort-of disappears.


----------



## brightonwoman

I've been trying to find it since late first trimester, and have not been able to the whole time... I've felt it be pretty different at various parts of my cycle, but I could see how it being uber-soft right now would make it indistinguishable from everything else...but I would have thought I'd have been able to feel it earlier. (Last time I didnt' start checking until the last few weeks, so I started a lot earlier this time...still no luck.)


----------



## cileag

I too could find it very easily during conception and charting, but was only to feel it for the first time in this pregnancy two days ago at 39 weeks. I had tried before and it was very posterior. It does move forward and back---and especially when you're ovulating, it often comes forward so it makes it easier to find then. And then, yes it does move anterior again in preparation for labor, so I was happy I could finally reach it now. My guess is you'll be able to feel it later on as you get ready to birth.


----------



## mommy2two babes

I think it is normal for it to be really high during pregnancy until your body starts getting ready. I believe my MW lastime said it was posterior.


----------



## Kontessa

I am no help. I tried like heck with a few of my pregnancies and just could not reach it. I am sure it was not because it was too soft but that I just could not get that far up!

Last baby I was having a homebirth and DH was in Iraq but my best friend was my support person. Midwives where an hour away and because I had false labor a week before they did not believe I was in labor because I could talk wall. So midwife had my friend check me! LMAO I was at 7 soooo they came and by then I was at 9. I just labor really well is all till transition and then I must focus and talking is not an option. Oh, and my point, friend said it was really high for her too!


----------



## kayabrink

Yeah, I'm 36 weeks too and mine seems to have migrated up to my throat or something. Impossible to reach. It's definitely not there, because even soft I think I'd be able to id it, when not pg it was always not only hard but also slightly dilated (it seemed). It's just gone- cervix, MIA. But I CAN feel my baby's head, so he/she is fairly low. How can baby be low but still no cervix in sight?









P.S. Do NOT tell your dh you can feel your baby's head through your vaginal wall. Apparently, this is traumatizing to some men, leading to them freaking out any time ANY kind of bd interaction is initiated.







We're working on that one...


----------



## brightonwoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayabrink* 
P.S. Do NOT tell your dh you can feel your baby's head through your vaginal wall. Apparently, this is traumatizing to some men, leading to them freaking out any time ANY kind of bd interaction is initiated.







We're working on that one...


----------



## AutumnW

when you're pregnant your cervix not only raises up and softens but also turns to face the back. So, if you feel straight up you will feel the front side of your cervix then you follow it around towards your rectum and you will find the os. One of the ways that a birth professional can tell if you are getting close is if you cervix has started turning to face down. It usually does this before lowering and dilating but can dilate a cm or two before turning.

Oh, and it will lower as you dilate.


----------



## Astraia

This is one of my early signs that I'm pregnant- I can't even BEGIN to reach my cervix.

I could actually tell that labour was close to starting.. um, the day it started, lol! - because I could feel my cervix (soft, squishy & weird) for the first time in 40 weeks!


----------

